# music for ballet



## saridancer (Dec 2, 2012)

Hello, I'm a ballet teacher looking for music to choreograph to. I have about 8 pieces to choreograph for children ranging from ages 7 to 10. I would like to find something easy to count and simple, yet still interesting, with a range of tempos. And something that isn't already associated with an existing ballet.

So far, I'm considering: Beethoven's string quartet #4 in c minor, the allegro section: 




Vivaldi's concerto grosso in d minor, allegro section: 




I also really like debussy's violin sonata: 



 and the vif e agite section of ravel's string quartet:



, but i'm thinking they're too intense for kids pieces.

Any opinions or suggestions? Thanks!!!


----------

